# FS: Pig Nose Turtle / Fly River Turtle 10 Inch $650 Pending!!



## pisces

i am sale my Pig Nose Turtle / Fly River Turtle . he too big in my tank! i need to let him go to a bigger tank! he had least 10 Inch or more! he not aggressive , he can with small/ medium /Big fish no problem! he eatting well anything...fish pellet . fruit.. and he like swimming anywhere! i really love him! rare this size 10 INCH ... but need some space! sorry i dont have any new pic yet1 i will take some more tomorrow! i am asking *$800 reasonable price or give me a good offer *! *REDUCE$650 * 
***  please dont give me low ball Offer! ***

Fly River Turtle/ Pig Nose Turtle information ! check it
Fly River Turtle Pig-Nosed Pig Nose Turtles - FlyRiverTurtle.com

if very interesting please pm me! thks for reading
*photo take on Feb 20 , the whole body have 10 "inch *









in my 55 G Tank 2 years ago ,i had Arow , clown knife, fire eel , discus, king kong parrot,the PNT very freindly! very easy take care! 









the last two photos took from last year! so may look smaller, i will take few more tomorrow! thks








come get me !!








i love eat fish pellet!








more pic for my PNT ! check it
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb.../fly-river-turtle-pnt-albums-oct-update-6633/


----------



## H5N1

Carapax about 7"?


----------



## pisces

well, i take him out account , if from the Carapax is 7 ". you can see from the photo! it was clear! from the whole body (head to tail) had least 10 " ... you can read the first pic!


----------



## H5N1

Well, the turtles in the photos are not the same one so just want to make sure


----------



## pisces

the first photo i was taking 2 days ago! and all the photos is my turtle! i guess u may said the second photo! yes, this is my friend's 250 g tank! because i was away holiday! so he help me take care him few days! i worry lose.. and the pic he took for me! 
and the last 2 pic was taking on last year ! because i dont have any new pic ..! so u will see the size different! 
i will take new pic tomorrow for sure! 
thks for let me know!!


----------



## pisces

reduce $600 ................ ( i am open offer ) 
need go this week asap!
those photos take by afternoon !


----------



## ninez

How big a tank do we need for this beast?


----------



## pisces

ninez said:


> How big a tank do we need for this beast?


i am used 120 G now! still okie!


----------



## Smiladon

Amazing Price for this size!


----------



## H5N1

Nice turtle! How long have you had it for?


----------



## pisces

almost 3 years!


----------



## H5N1

pisces said:


> this photo from my friend 250 G ! he help me take it!





pisces said:


> the first photo i was taking 2 days ago! and all the photos is my turtle! i guess u may said the second photo! yes, this is my friend's 250 g tank! because i was away holiday! so he help me take care him few days! i worry lose.. and the pic he took for me!
> and the last 2 pic was taking on last year ! because i dont have any new pic ..! so u will see the size different!
> i will take new pic tomorrow for sure!
> thks for let me know!!


You might want to remove this photo. It belongs to someone else


----------



## pisces

bump~~
need him go ASAP! i am open offer! thks


----------



## pisces

come on! give me offer


----------



## snow

My offer still stands. You could always re-sell after.


----------



## pisces

Sat night bump!!


----------



## pisces

>>>>>> bump!!!


----------



## Smiladon

free bump for great price.


----------



## pisces

still looking for good home! $600 
after *Mar *back to $650


----------



## pisces

sold!!  missing him that moment!!
hold he had a beautiful life!!
thks for reading~


----------

